# DC Configuration



## mpburke17 (Nov 14, 2021)

Hello, 
I want to make a new stand for my dust collector. I plan on making a stand out of unistrut. Figured it would be solid and easy to put together with the available clips and spring nuts. Plus it would be adjustable for miner adjustments.

I am wanting to put a piece of flex hose between my catch barrel and the dust deputy. Trouble is I need to raise the motor quite a ways and I don't have that kind of height in my shop. So I have been thinking about changing the configuration of the dc pieces.

Here is a photo of my current set up...with the motor connected directly to the deputy...this works pretty good but it's a hassle to empty the catch barrel...have to lift it up and hold it to get the lock ring on it. I would need to raise the motor to get a flex hose between the deputy and barrel...several inches for the connecting collars. 

And here is a photo of a different configuration of the pieces. Motor is hooked directly to the filter and then I can use a piece of flex between the motor inlet and the deputy. I can also just leave the lid fastened to the deputy beings the deputy would have some movement to it with the flex on top.

Easier to empty the barrel
Don't have to worry so much about the height of the unit.

I'm asking for insights, suggestions, thoughts about this new configuration.
Will it work with the flex between the deputy and blower motor ?
















Comments please
Thanks


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

If emptying the barrel is the main issue, maybe you could build a rolling base under the barrel, that you could raise and lower as needed with, say, as scissors jack. Whatever you do, don't lose that pencil sharpener! (BTW, has anyone ever considered adding a dust collection hose to a pencil sharpener  ).Looks like a nice setup. Good luck!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

You could put the blower on a shelf with a hole for the intake, put the barrel on a lower shelf, and connect them with flex hose. Then you can easily take the barrel out. The flex hose will allow you to push the cyclone up a little, so you can remove the barrel.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

i'd weld a frame up from angle, it'd be a lot less $$. but unistrut is good stuff, very versatile, if you can avoid buying boxes of 50

for the waste barrel, look at this $45 mobile machine base from harbor fright with 1/2" plywood in there it looks like you'd still only be one inch off the ground, maybe more. drive the back wheels up on wedges and crank the front wheels up🤷‍♂️










you might be able to reduce the distance from the blower to the dust deputy with a 6" fernco coupling $15 at home depot just a thought, can't quite see in there with that pic. you may already be using one. 😂


----------

